# Sonax Acid Free Wheel Cleaner



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
Available directly from morethanpolish here for £6.99 per 500ml.

*Used on:*
VW Golf Hub Caps and Vauxhall Vectra Wheels

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
We were hugely impressed with this product when we tested it in Spring 2010. It gently and thoroughly removes even stubborn deposits such as brake dust, oil and road dirt to restores the wheel's original appearance. Its spray on clear liquid formula clings to the wheel like other much more expensive wheel cleaners. Sonax Wheel Cleaner is suitable for all steel and light-alloy wheel rims. Crucially, it is a non abrasive acid-free formula. We forecast this will be hugely popular with professional valeters, detailers and enthusiasts, especially considering the price. Its an absolute bargain!

*Packaging:*
Comes in a grey bottle branded with lively Sonax branding, looks nice and professional. Very sturdy and good trigger spray.










*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Clear liquid, can't put a name to the smell but its not offensive. Almost typical wheel cleaner smell.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
The absolute be all and end of all this product is within its cleaning power. This product certainly does not disappoint in that aspect. Give a generous spray, let it dwell and then power wash off and the wheel comes out nice and clean, even many stubborn deposits are gone after the power wash. I did agitate with a brush to cover the faces and get rid of tyre fitting grease which was baked on.

*
Ease Of Use:*
Very easy to use, spray on and power wash off, and agitate where necessary.
Where necessary I used a variety of brushes to agitate the product and fully clean the wheels. Morethanpolish have a rnage of brushes here to go with the wheel cleaner.
*Finish:*
The finish is a very clean wheel, although I know there are bitis of brake dust left on the faces of the Vectra but this was more my techniques and time constraints missing the parts as I only had 20 minutes to get round all the wheels. Very impressed with the finish.

VW Hub Caps Before:

















After:

















Please note that these Vectra wheels haven't been sealed since my brother bought the car in May, and check out the results!

Vectra Before:

























After just pressure wash:









Other side Vectra wheel agititation:









Finish:

















I do realise I have missed some bits so don't worry these were completed before the car was released! It does however still show the incredible cleaning power of this product. These wheels really need taken off to attack the backs, however it can be noted that the product plus pressure wash has already dislodges some of the dirt from behind the spokes. I am confident it would deal with 95% of grime from behind the spokes.

Video in HD - didn't realise I had set the camera setting so high, and this took a while to upload!

*
Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
I know many looking at this will consider that this isn't great value for money in comparison to your bulk buys. However, this I would consider a product which does offer terrific value for money. A dedicated wheel cleaner in retail ready size and just short of £7 a bottle, excellent value.

The product is a great performer and I reckon a bottle will do at least a 7-10 cars, with little effort required.

*Overall DW Rating: 90%*








*Conclusion:*
A big 9 stars from me on this one, albeit the only thing that lets it down is that this can't compare to bulk cleaners on the market for value. However, cleaning power is seriously great on this one plus you don't need to mess about diluting it before use and worrying that you've got the wrong dilution and so forth. This bottle is ready to rock from purchase.

If you don't have room to keep 5L containers and only need a deep wheel clean once every so often which with sealed wheels is generally the case) then this product is for you. I was blown out the water here, as the Vectra wheels were not sealed and hadn't been touched in around a month. If you are after a nice new wheel cleaner which does a terrific job then head over to morethanpolish and check this out.

Thankyou to Mark at morethanpolish.com for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.morethanpolish.com/sonax.asp


----------

